# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  انتقال اطلاعات به Access

## hmm

با سلام 
دوتا سئوال دارم اگه میشه جواب بدین
1- چگونه میشه از اطلاعات یک جدول export گرفت منظورم اینه که مثلا اطلاعات آن جدول را 
مثلا در یک فایل text ریخت و بعد آن فایل را در access لود کرد
2- چگونه میشه یک فیلد داشت که مقدارش صوت باشد.
با تشکر.... :oops:

----------


## الهام تفریشی

سلام
راستش من سوال اول شما رو بلد بودم 
ابتدا شما بانک مورد نظر خودتون رو export کنین و فایل مقصد رو از نوع text بگیرین
وقتی این کار رو کردین  حالا تو  Access  برین 
یه بانک جدید باز کنین و همون جا رو صفحه کلیک راست کنین وگزینه Import  رو انتخاب کنین و ادرس فایل text 
خودتون رو بدین و اگه خواستین تنیطمات رو تغییر بدین نخواستین همه رو next  کنینین و کار تموم میشه 

اگه مشکلی داشتی بگو تا بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## hmm

بی خیال الهام خانوم :oops: 
اگه بلد بودم export بگیرم که سئوال نمی کردم 
لطفا بگین از کدوم منو میتونم اینجوری که گفتین export بگیرم 
دوما چه طوری میشه از طریق برنامه نویس اینکار رو انجام داد مثلا با vb.net
***ویرایش شده توسط مدیر بخش***

----------


## الهام تفریشی

***ویرایش شده توسط مدیر بخش***
ولی حالا بهت میگم چطوری export کنی
پنجره Enterpris Manager را بازکن 
میری رو database مورد نظرت بعد کیلیک سمت راست میزنی بعد Altasks وبعدش Export Data

----------


## Mahdi_F

با سلام
دوست عزیز در بانکهای اطلاعاتی به جای ذخیره کردن فایلهای صوتی و حتی تصویری بهتره مسیر  اون فایل ها رو ذخیره کینم . به دو دلیل اول اینکه حجم بانک میاد پایین و مدیریت اون برا DBMS راحت میشه و هم در موقع پشتیبان گیری اندازه فایل زیاد بالا نمیره . 
من که این روش رو پیشنهاد میکنم و خودم حتی در فیلدهایی مثل عکس پرسنلی از مسیر فایلها استفاده میکنم .

منتظر جواب هستم .
جوجه اس کیو ال کار .

----------


## hmm

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
در جواب الهام خانو بگم تا اینجارو که بلدم
میخواهم از طریق برنامه نویس اینکار رو بکنم
ببین برای import کردن اطلاعات دستوری بنام bulk insert داریم میخواهم  بدونم 
برای export هم دستوری داریم یا نه
دوما درجواب دوست دیگر بگم اگه فایلهای صوتی رو بصورت فایل بگذارم رو کامپیوتر که 
همه عالم اونرو دستکاری میکنند (بجز خواجه حافظ شیراز) اگه نمیشه حداقل شما که
ورزشکارید یه پیشنهاد دیگه بدین ممنون میشم...(کی گفته شما جوجه اید) :shock: 
با تشکر

----------


## الهام تفریشی

این فایلی که برات فرستادم رو ببین جوابت باید توش باشه
همراه با مثال هم هست

----------


## الهام تفریشی

http://www.vbcode.com/asp/showsn.asp?theID=9734
این لینک رو هم ببین

----------


## hmm

با سلام 
از لینکتون ممنون

----------


## الهام تفریشی

خواهش میکنم
امیدوارم به دردتون خورده باشه

----------

